# Cooling Sensor Code 16502



## stephanieichrist (May 25, 2007)

2001 Audi A6 2.8 Quattro My check engine light came on and code 16502 cooling sensor came up. Does anyone know what I do from here? What parts do I need? My car has really been sluggish lately. Thank you. Stephanie


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Cooling Sensor Code 16502 (stephanieichrist)*

16502 - Engine Coolant Temp. Sensor (G62): Signal too High
P0118 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
The ECT Sensor is in the black coolant pipe connecting the cylinder heads, passenger side of engine, rear of intake.
It's likely the sensor or possibly the wiring connection on the sensor.
It is not an expensive part, replace it or take it to a trusted service shop.


----------



## stephanieichrist (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Cooling Sensor Code 16502 (GLS-S4)*

Thank you so much. I read this from another user's question that had the same code (along with others). Do you think I need to replace my coils....I guess they are talking about spark plug wires. This was the only code that showed up but my car feels very sluggish and seems to miss at times. Thank you, again!!!!
move 1 and 2 coils to 3 and 4 position if misfires follow replace the coils - you're correct in replacing the temp sensor that was causing the rich condition leading possibly to the misfires - as for as the pressure drop check the vacuum lines in and around the diverter valve - do you know how to set the readiness codes - that will confirm your repairs - let me know how things work out - good luck


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Cooling Sensor Code 16502 (stephanieichrist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stephanieichrist* »_Do you think I need to replace my coils....I guess they are talking about spark plug wires. This was the only code that showed up but my car feels very sluggish and seems to miss at times.

You should not have to replace coils unless you are logging or storing misfire codes.
From cold startup, VAG log engine data blocks 015 and 016 to see real time misfires.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
There are no spark plug wires on these engines as coils connect directly to spark plugs.

_Quote, originally posted by *stephanieichrist* »_move 1 and 2 coils to 3 and 4 position if misfires follow replace the coils - you're correct in replacing the temp sensor that was causing the rich condition leading possibly to the misfires - as for as the pressure drop check the vacuum lines in and around the diverter valve...

They are talking about a turbo charged engine (not your 2.8) and the temp sensor they refer to is likely an Exhaust Gas Temp sensor, not the Engine Coolant Temp sensor related to your DTC 16502.
Recommend resolving one problem at a time, try replacing G62 ECT Sensor and go from there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stephanieichrist (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Cooling Sensor Code 16502 (GLS-S4)*

I will do just that. Again, a tremendous thank you!!! Stephanie


----------

